# loose stool please help



## Charlie18 (Mar 22, 2011)

My gsd pup is almost 6 months old n I switch food from innova cuz iams bought them out n now I feed him bb lbp he's over half way through the bag n still had loose stool just got his stool tested everything came back fine can someone please help me


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

So you are feeding Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy food and your puppy still has loose stools? You can try adding some canned pumpkin to his food and that might help. Or you can feed her a bland diet for a few days and see if that helps with the problem. Either use cooked chicken or ground beef and mix with rice. What flavor are you feeding...chicken, lamb? 

I fed my gsd puppy the BB chicken puppy formula and she always had loose stool. I finally switched her to BB Salmon and potato formula when she was about 10 months old and she stopped having the loose stool. Turns out she has an intolerance to chicken. So on those very rare occasions when she eats something and gets a digestive upset...I give her cooked ground beef (drained) and rice.


----------



## Charlie18 (Mar 22, 2011)

*loose stool*

Yes I'm feeding him bb chicken n rice


----------



## Charlie18 (Mar 22, 2011)

*loose stool*

Should I switch dog food or try rice n pumpkin


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I would try a food switch at that point. Pumpkin will simply mask the problem.

You may want to give the dog's tummy a rest for a few days by feeding rice with either boiled chicken or hamburger, then try introducing a new food. Perhaps another flavor of Blue Buffalo will work better.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

It's not uncommon for gsd's to have loose stool with BB (not all but certainly many). Mine couldn't handle Orijen or Wellness (loose stool) so she finally landed on Innova LBP and that fixed the issue.

If parasites/worms have been ruled it, the next step is generally trying a different food. Be sure and do a slow transition...changing to fast will cause loose stool.


----------

